

The Original iPhone Was A Flop - brlewis
http://mattmaroon.com/2009/12/14/the-original-iphone-was-a-flop/

======
mbrubeck
Is our memory really this short? The original iPhone was frequently sold out
for months, and sold a million units in the 2.5 months before the first price
cut. They lowered the price as soon as their manufacturing could meet the
increased demand.

(I left a more detailed comment on the post itself.)

~~~
csmeder
Completely agree, this article has it all wrong.

"Originally the unit wasn’t selling well at all. So Apple dropped the price a
few weeks after it launched, pissing off the early adopters of course. Why?
Because me and Steve Ballmer were correct."

Matt Maroon and Ballmer were both Wrong. The reason the apple was so expensive
at first was to create hype and make people want it. And it worked.

Steve Jobs had already written his apology letter about the price before the
early adopters bought the thing. This was all planned. The iPhone's price was
part of the appeal.

------
xsmasher
The post seems contrary to reality; there's a difference between 'expensive'
and 'overpriced.' The Playstatiion 3 was overpriced -- great pyramids of them
sat untouched in electronics stores at launch and after.

The iPhone was expensive, but not overpriced. The launch-day lines could be
pout down to hype, but there was also a months-long scarcity where Apple was
selling them as fast as they could build them.

------
brlewis
This illustrates the importance of iteration.

